# Is a Fluval 203 good?



## Fishsticks420 (Apr 15, 2010)

I am going to buy a Hagen Fluval 203 canister filter for my 29 gallon tank. Isn't the 3 series outdated? I'm going to get it for $30 and free media and all the tubes but no spray bar.


----------



## Fishsticks420 (Apr 15, 2010)

Also, is it so outdated that they don't sell rim adaptors and spray bars for them?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

not sure, you can get a spray bar from a different brand and put it on. I wouldn't spend $30 for that. Does it even have on/off valves on the inlet and outlet? Get the original Eheim that you were talking about. Try to post everything in one thread so people can help compare things.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

just bear in mind that cannisters sit OUTSIDE the tank, providing ample oppurtunity for a connection or seal to fail and drain your tank down to the filter inlet. then evaluate if its worth the money saved to buy secondhand.


----------



## Fishsticks420 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow I never thought of that


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I bet that 203 is just as old as my 403. Mine works like new, the seal looks brand new. I can't say the same about another old canister unless I see it for myself.









Hey if you check that canister out and it's in good condition? Offer them a lower price and it's a steal.


----------



## Fishsticks420 (Apr 15, 2010)

I found a better deal. I am trying to now get Fluval 304 for $35. I talked to him so I think it won't backfire again. That one post was scary. If it floods my room because a hose fails my mom will kill me. If I put it in a big bucket I should be good but, then it will make lots of noise. How often do canisters break and flood, is this something that happens a lot or do I not have to worry about it?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I never had a flood before  . The only place that can leak is the valves and the O ring around the head. Take a good look at them and see if they are good. If they're bad or look old just replace them.


----------



## Fishsticks420 (Apr 15, 2010)

That's reassuring. I should have my tank up and running soon. I'm going to get it Tuesday but I don't know how to prime it. It doesn't have a button. Also, what's the cheapest best media? Some guy said he just stuffs his canister with filter floss, is that a good idea?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Definitely go for the 304 over the 2xx series. The latter does not have enough power for a 29 gallon IMHO. I had a 305 on my 30 gallon and thought it was a good match.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Fishsticks420 said:


> That's reassuring. I should have my tank up and running soon. I'm going to get it Tuesday but I don't know how to prime it. It doesn't have a button. Also, what's the cheapest best media? Some guy said he just stuffs his canister with filter floss, is that a good idea?


Get everything set up, filter media and all in the filter, close it up, install the inlet in the tank and get the siphon going by using some kind of pump or your mouth :lol: on the outlet. Just like how you get the siphon going on a hose. :thumb:

I heard filter floss work too but never actually use it. I use Scour pad cut into 1 inch by 1 inch pieces (some are bigger) and then packed it up in the canister. Here's a good link for you on filtering media. Please read it :lol: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88677


----------

